# How soon did your Beta/HCG levels drop?



## misfit76

I began to miscarry at 6 weeks 5 days and I have been going on for over 3 weeks. My doctor refuses to do a ultrasound and is just watching my Betas. Here are my levels:

6 Weeks- 897
6 weeks 5 days-1335- Miscarriage started that night
2 weeks ago I dropped to 537
1 week ago I dropped to 387

My doctor says she is not concerned, but she initially said she would liked to have seen me drop this week to under 100 and I am still high 300's. She said that for some women it just takes time while the wealth of knowledge on the internet says that I should be almost down to Zero by now.

Should I be concerned? Anyone else take long to drop so early on?

My OB also said that since I never had a big event, that could by why they are taking so long to drop. Is this true for anyone else? I worry that my body is not handling this properly and I might either get a infection or have to have a D and C. She said if I am still in the mid 300's next week....A D and C will need to be done.


----------



## JPARR01

Well your numbers are dropping which is a good thing. My numbers are below 100 and I had the methotrexate shot on the 22nd so my situation is a bit different than yours.. 

When do you go in for blood again?

Sorry I was not much help! Let us know how you make out.


----------



## misfit76

Wish more people had answers :-(


----------



## FEDup1981

With both my losses, m/c & ectopic, my HCG took weeks to get down. At least 6 weeks for both.

Are you still bleeding? I was told you need to bleed to get ur hcg down, and some days i was light and others heavy. It was an awful time and i can sympathise with you. Hang in there xxxx


----------



## misfit76

FEDup1981 said:


> With both my losses, m/c & ectopic, my HCG took weeks to get down. At least 6 weeks for both.
> 
> Are you still bleeding? I was told you need to bleed to get ur hcg down, and some days i was light and others heavy. It was an awful time and i can sympathise with you. Hang in there xxxx

Yes I am still bleeding. Some days like a light period the some days I hardly spot and its brown discharge. Then its back to bright red again. My OB says that since I never have a big "Event' like a gush of blood of a huge clot with lots of pain....It could just be taking longer. I just fear my body wont do its job. Fearing a D and C. I just cant believe in over a week my beta hardly dropped. But it was 6 weeks for you so hats reassuring. How far along were you? Because my number was never higher then 1300


----------



## FEDup1981

For my m/c i was about 6weeks. Cant remember my numbers tbh, they might be on an old post tho. But i never had a big "event" as you called it with my m/c, i just bled like a period on and off for weeks.

With the ectopic i bled very very heavy in the first two weeks - I didnt even know i was pregnant, Id had a neg preg test 2 weeks earlier, got my period, then 2 weeks after that started bleeding heavy. It went on for 2 weeks before my doc would see me, then it was all panic and scans. Luckily i could have the methotrexate injection and bled for a further 3 weeks or so. Then i had nothing for about 6 weeks and then had a 2week period.

I suppose i learnt a lot in that time. Some women bleed for just a couple of days, and others can go on for weeks. So the bleeding is good to bring ur HCG down, get ur body back to normal, but the wait and reminder is torture when its not over quick.

I think i had weekly blood tests, and was only discharged when my hcg was below 5.

:hug: xxx


----------



## greeneyes0279

So sorry. :hugs: I had a d&c and it still took 4 weeks for betas to drop as I still passed tissue for 4 weeks. It does take a while for some women. I hope your betas drop significantly lower by next week. :hug:


----------



## misfit76

Thanks ladies for the support. I will know on Monday. I am back down to spotting again but with horrible lower back pain and cramps that come and go. I have had the most awful hot flashes and head aches. My guess is from the drop in hormones? I get my blood drawn on Friday and will know Monday if I will need a D and C.


----------

